# Williams ceramic coat



## ttjohn (Jun 14, 2010)

Hello guys
2 months before fit on my TT the ceramic coat from Williams. http://www.williamscarcare.com.sg/ceramic_coat.html
Here in athens have 300 euro.
Here one video from my car with ceramic coat


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

wow    

Thats stunning

what is it and How much is that??

Dooka is this stuff for real


----------



## MrHooky (Oct 27, 2009)

Does look interesting that. Presumably you'd have to have perfect paint before you put it on so would still need to machine polish out any defects before applying and then just stick this stuff on as opposed to a wax.

How much does it cost too!?


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Wow that's like the nanotech coating I have on my glass! I wish they did a version for paint :lol:

It's €300 according to the original post.


----------



## donss (Mar 10, 2009)

see: http://www.autoprotect.net/williams_f1_ceramic_coat_video/


----------



## stevebeechTA (May 16, 2009)

Have you sen the price on there site  , at that sort of cost i will be waxing every month.


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

It probably is real Sttranger, but as mentioned somewhere, you will still need to prep the car before you apply..

Like all paint protection products, you will probably have an upkeep involved, just like dealer sealants..

It sounds similar to G-Techniq, and probably has PTFE in it, like some waxes do, to stop dirt and muck adhering to hit..

I would be amazed to find a product that will last for 5 years, but you never know..

You could probably still apply wax over it, I will have to look into this..


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

dooka said:


> It probably is real Sttranger, but as mentioned somewhere, you will still need to prep the car before you apply..
> 
> Like all paint protection products, you will probably have an upkeep involved, just like dealer sealants..
> 
> ...


Thanks dooka, look forward to your findings


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

just watched the video, where do you get this from??


----------



## DesignerDaveTT (Jan 19, 2006)

This does look good, found another video here and its on a TT:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2-SCoiTx ... re=related

 just seen it is the same video posted above, my bad


----------



## ttjohn (Jun 14, 2010)

Hello friends.Now see your message.That youtube video is from me and my TT.Fited the ceramic coat 4 months before and i want to say PERFECT.How much does it cost in england???


----------



## nikos525 (May 15, 2006)

Don't know how good it is, reminds me of this http://www.5starshine.com/ which has been around for along time & I've used & didn't get 5 years of protection out of it...


----------

